# Hazed over acrylic aquarium



## MissionHockey

Recently I acquired a 65 gallon acrylic aquarium from one of the members on this board. After I cleaned it, I realized that half of the front of the aquarium is hazed over. I tried cleaning the tank with a solution of half white vinegar half water but that didn't work. The acrylic of the aquarium appears cloudy... not sure if anyone has had any experience with this. Anything I could try? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

I'm not sure if the vinegar had anyting to do with the finish but you need to go to the hardware store and get an acrylic/plastic polish kit.


----------



## deezdrama

yeah you need to buff it out with a very fine abrasive, you can actually use toothpaste on a folded piece of wet regular paper, and just buff the hell out of it, it will take alot of buffing, at least a couple hours.


----------



## sccavee

Sounds like someone tried to clean it with Windex.

Do not ever use anything to clean acrylic with that contains ammonia.


----------



## MissionHockey

The tank was dirty when I purchased it. Only after bringing it home and cleaning it did I realize that half of the tank was hazed over. Would acrylic polish be my best bet?


----------



## Dr. Giggles

MissionHockey said:


> The tank was dirty when I purchased it. Only after bringing it home and cleaning it did I realize that half of the tank was hazed over. Would acrylic polish be my best bet?
> [snapback]1180758[/snapback]​


Its your only bet. Best to be used with a buffing wheel.


----------



## Susp3nc3

or just put a blue cover over the front and turn it around making the front the back


----------



## MissionHockey

Would something like this work?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown

what? flippin it around, yah, prolly, depsnds on the tank. some acrylics have rounded front corners, they can also have an area cut on the back out for a HOB filter.


----------



## MissionHockey

I went to the LFS and they said to try this stuff... the step three.

http://www.xoxide.com/noscre.html

I purchased it and tried it out. No luck and I was using an orbital polisher. I don't know what I should do. I was thinking about purchasing the acrylic repair kit from Dr.FosterSmith but I'm not sure. I wish I would have been warned about this before making the purchase.


----------



## Susp3nc3

i would seriously try to turn it around... if the back is fine...its not worth fixing the front if its gonna take tons of hours. You might have to cut new holes for the hob or get some new top though...just my thoughts


----------



## MissionHockey

I'd rather try to fix it. Plus, the whole back of the tank has a blue piece of film on it.


----------



## MissionHockey

Cleaning the tank with a mixture of half white vinegar and half water wouldn't have caused this? Would it? Thanks.


----------



## deezdrama

LOOK, use toothpaste and buff it out with your buffer! You might think im crazy but toothpaste is a very fine grit paste and will buff it out nicely, When I was modifying my xbox I took the clear plastic jewel off the top-the clear round thing that says "xbox" and i wanted to make it clear so i could put lights under it. It had green paint on the back that i had to sand off with sandpaper, after sanding it was very hazy and I read on the internet to use toothpaste to buff it out clear, and it took some buffing but it came out crystal clear, IT WILL WORK- just spread toothpast all over the hazy part of the acrylic, and dampen the buffing wheel and get to buffing. Make sure you use a soft buffing pad right for the job or youll just make more scratches.


----------



## masterofdragons

^^^^He's Right^^^^

Believe it or not you can use toothpaste on scratched CD's too and buff them back to perfect condition.


----------



## MissionHockey

So just spread toothpaste all over the hazy area and go over it with the buffer?


----------



## deezdrama

yes, but make sure you have a soft buffing wheel like wool or something, and dampen it with water, youll want to keep it wet.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

i have a 125 gallon tank with the same thing, i've got all three levels of novus on the way, i hear its the best for repairing acrylic. I'll let you know if it works for me, like if i try something different or something, i dunno, but good luck, that hazing looks like crap doesnt it


----------



## MissionHockey

Sure does, especially when it's exactly half of the aquarium. Almost looks like someone put a ruler down and cleaned only half of the aquarium with windex.


----------



## jamesdelanoche

novus didnt work for the hazing, sorry if this thread is too old to bring up, but i got a buffer and i'm gonna give the toothpaste a shot. Let you all know how it works out, mission, ever have any luck?


----------

